

Show HN: The Inbox Checkup – Compare your inbox mastery with everyone else - l_perrin
https://frontapp.com/checkup

======
Mandatum
Tried it. Seems OK. Not worth the access to data it required.

This post would do better on Reddit in dataisbeautiful or something.

Here's an example scraped from Google:
[https://checkup.frontapp.com/9df36f035e474281931](https://checkup.frontapp.com/9df36f035e474281931)

More:

[https://checkup.frontapp.com/ef2358ade51b29fb9fe](https://checkup.frontapp.com/ef2358ade51b29fb9fe)
[https://checkup.frontapp.com/1b68de2c4523717ee8a](https://checkup.frontapp.com/1b68de2c4523717ee8a)
[https://checkup.frontapp.com/189bdd53fc517dcd1ee](https://checkup.frontapp.com/189bdd53fc517dcd1ee)
[https://checkup.frontapp.com/72dd67265b3244f5b37](https://checkup.frontapp.com/72dd67265b3244f5b37)
(Rank 9)

~~~
presty
what a great way of finding other people's email addresses :)

------
cortesoft
Yeah, don't think I am going to provide access to my inbox to some random
website. Hell, I don't think I would provide access to ANY website.

------
deathanatos
The red/yellow/green coloring to me seems to imply that you want to be above
average with these metrics, but I'm not sure that above average is necessarily
a good thing here. Things like "response time", quicker is probably better,
but "emails sent" — the two of the links from Mandatum had someone ending ~50
emails per day! It may very well depend on your job, of course, but to me,
that's too much even to receive in a day (I don't want to read 50 emails.),
and your email is going to be automatically sorted and likely ignored.
"Contacts reached" also seems to imply higher is better, whereas I would think
that more targeted conversations might be better. (But then, courtesy might
demand CC'ing a list or a person in, so harder to say.) "Emails per
conversation": taking more emails to conclude whatever is needed is better?
Not meeting face to face if email isn't cutting it, or being clear and concise
on the first email?

------
toong
I just tried it out on an email address that doesn't contain any sensitive
information:

I think there is something off: gmail lets me browse to 50k+ emails (or
conversations?), your tool reports around 1k emails received. I'm not sure
that 50k number is accurate, but there are a lot more than 1k.

~~~
l_perrin
We only look at the last 100 days. The global ranking is based on the total
number of conversations you engage: threads where you and someone else write.

~~~
toong
Right. Exactly what the tag-line says :-)

------
dsr_
I have always been so nervous about my email habits that I would happily share
my private email with a complete stranger in order to receive a ranking. I
would feel even better if I could win a prize!

~~~
l_perrin
To address your concerns about privacy: we request an OAuth token from Gmail.
While this token expires after 1h, we actually use it only once and we never
store it anywhere. We analyze your email habits exclusively by looking at
metadata, not at the content of emails.

Now, the app is mostly an experiment on email: while most modern communication
are shared by default, emails is still completely siloed. We are allowing
people to compare their email habits, without, in fact, exposing private
information.

~~~
eric_h
And as the NSA revelations have revealed, there's nothing damning in
metadata...

I don't mean to be trite, but I'm not giving any auth information to a Show HN
any more than I would some random guy on the street.

Don't get me wrong, I'm addicted to inbox zero as much as the next guy/gal,
but I achieve inbox zero every day. Never mind the fact that I accomplish this
by marking email I deem as irrelevant by the subject line as 'read' without
ever reading it.

I'm sure I've inappropriately marked email from people I care about as 'read'
without reading it, but I do get a disproportionate volume of email from
robots (that belong to me, my company and others), so I view it as acceptable
collateral damage.

Show me the source and maybe I'll share my auth tokens.

------
billforward
This is a pretty neat tool! Could only check my personal email. Company email
uses Office365.

------
ars
This is gmail only BTW.

------
neilunadkat12
Getting a bad request error on signing in with Google.

------
abimaelmartell
Thanks but no thanks

------
shabinesh
are you NSA? ;)

